# 9 POUNDS?



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

:huh: 
Chloe is currently five months and one week old. She was at the vets yesturday to get her last shots. Well, the vet wasn't in today so she had to see a helper. She weighed Chloe and said she was three pounds seven ounces. I asked how much she would be around full grown, and she said likely 9 or 10 pounds! I am kind of in shock because I thought if she was going to be that /big/ she would be that weight months ago? When she was around 14 weeks the vet even said she weighed two pounds four ounces. So is it really safe to assume she will make it up around 10 pounds? Can anyone help me guess? She said Chloe's weight is fine, she isn't too skinny and isn't too chubby.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I doubt that is right, Koko was 3.4lb at around 5 months and he is settled on 5.2lb now at one year. Scooby was 5lb at 5 months and he is now back to 10lb if that is any help to you. It sounds to me like the girl who weighed Chloe and told you that really doesn't know, I would say she may get to 6lb max but that's just guessing, it's really hard to say, what were her parent's weights?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

The vet tech may not know much about this breed, but from what I have read if she weighed 2.4 at 12-14 weeks and 3.4 at 5 months, she won't put on anymore than 2 more pounds. All the books say to double the weight at 12-14 weeks. If it's a girl it might be a little less and a boy might be a little more. Of course then you look at the parents weight. Unless something drasticly changes I think it's HIGHLY unlikely she will weigh over 6 pounds.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Mom was six pounds, dad was four.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

You baby is NOT going to be 10 lbs. She should be right in the standard of under 7 lbs. From the sounds of her weights at her ages I would guess 6. But that is a good guess. But if she get's over 7 it will be a shock to me. You can not always go by the size of the parents. The size can come from generations back. But saying that she should still not get over 7 lbs.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, my guess would be about 6-6.5 pounds. She is not going to be a giant..  

6 pounds is a great size :thumbsup: I agree with Becky, that should be about the size!


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would guess 5 to 5.5 lbs from her weight at 14 wks. The rule of thumb is double the weight at 15 wks. This doesn't always apply but it's something to go on. No way 10 lbs. She must have been thinking of big dogs that grow at a much fast pace.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is between 8 & 9 lbs (haven't weighed him lately but I swear he's shrunk, lol). Ollie hasn't grown really at all since he was 5-6 mos and he reached almost 9 lbs. My point is that if Chloe was going to be a big girl like Ollie is a good-sized boy, you'd have known it by now I'm sure.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> :huh:
> Chloe is currently five months and one week old. She was at the vets yesturday to get her last shots. Well, the vet wasn't in today so she had to see a helper. She weighed Chloe and said she was three pounds seven ounces. I asked how much she would be around full grown, and she said likely 9 or 10 pounds! I am kind of in shock because I thought if she was going to be that /big/ she would be that weight months ago? When she was around 14 weeks the vet even said she weighed two pounds four ounces. So is it really safe to assume she will make it up around 10 pounds? Can anyone help me guess? She said Chloe's weight is fine, she isn't too skinny and isn't too chubby.[/B]



This'll make ya feel better. Here are Gracie's weights....she too was HUGE at that age and I was also told she would be 9lbs or more...and at 2yrs old she is ONLY 5lbs.

6.5 weeks- 1.5lbs 
8weeks-2lbs even 
3 months-3.6lbs 
4 months-4.2lbs 
5 months-4.6lbs 
5.5 months 4.6lbs 
6 mo-4.3 lbs
2yrs old-5lbs

Cooper is 8lbs 4 oz and he is still very small....not as frail as Gracie. I happen to prefer the 8lb range.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with what others have said...that your baby girl will probably be under or around 6 lbs. We got a BIG surprise with Tchelsi...but that was because she was really sick as a puppy. She was around 2 lbs at 4 1/2 months (that's when we brought her home). Shortly after we brought her home, my sister-in-law came for a visit. She noticed Tchelsi was shivering, so she took a little square napkin and covered her up with it. :wub: We were actually really worried that Tchelsi's growth was going to be "stunted" because of how sick she'd been, and that she'd end up teeny. But then she grew and grew and *GREW*...and finally stopped growing at 8 lbs. Wonder how big she would be now if she had never been sick?! :w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like the tech does not know her stuff. I agree with Cosy's mom.........10 lbs....no way.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

ah, i agree sounds like the tech is off..


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Levy is 6 months and weighs almost 5.5 lbs. I don't know if he'll grow anymore, but he's been sort of the same. Lany on the other hand was very very small. Actually she's still teeny. She weighed only 2lbs but this past month she gained. She is now almost 4lbs. She looks chubby and has a big belly, but she's very small. Her hair doesn't have to grow long for it to reach the floor. I think it all depends, Levy's vet also told me he was going to weigh 10 - 11 lbs. I really don't think so.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> :huh:
> Chloe is currently five months and one week old. She was at the vets yesturday to get her last shots. Well, the vet wasn't in today so she had to see a helper. She weighed Chloe and said she was three pounds seven ounces. I asked how much she would be around full grown, and she said likely 9 or 10 pounds! I am kind of in shock because I thought if she was going to be that /big/ she would be that weight months ago? When she was around 14 weeks the vet even said she weighed two pounds four ounces. So is it really safe to assume she will make it up around 10 pounds? Can anyone help me guess? She said Chloe's weight is fine, she isn't too skinny and isn't too chubby.[/B]


It all depends on her lineage, but shouldn't get to 9 lbs. At five months and weighing only 3 lbs 7 ounces it is unlikely she will get that big. The other day I stopped at a pet shop  . There was a Maltese that the helper had out for exersize. She came over and wanted attention, I picked her up and was playing with her. Asked how old she was because she was around 7 - 8 lbs. She is only 3 to 4 months old. She was as big as some of my adults that are older. :new_shocked: Sure enough she still had all her milk teeth. You just never know for sure though.
Tina


----------

